# any interest in a fly swap?



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I was organizing my streamer box any noticed I'm down a few. I love tying streamers so maybe it would be fun to see a few patterns from the tiers on this forum and have a streamer fly swap. any takers? I'd be up for doing streamers, or lake patterns for the swap. Let me know if your interested, or post a pic of the fly you'd like to swap... I'll post mine shortly


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I would think that there will be enough tiers here to do a swap.
If you are willing to host one, I'm sure that you will get others that will join you.
I'll start it off with a yes from me on streamers.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Great! Sounds good, I'm more than willing to host it and look forward to more participants. Let the tying begin  I'll be in contact with those willing to participate.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would be interested but I'm not sure anyone would want my flies. The only one I tie really well is the prince nymph.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

twinkielk15 said:


> The only one I tie really well is the prince nymph.


i'm always up for a prince nymph, they are good on rivers and lakes  your welcome to join... hopefully we get more people to show interest.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd be interested. If we can get it done soon I'm in for a no-fail midge pattern. I can also tie up some different BWO patterns in celebration of seeing an early hatch of them yesterday on the Middle Provo. Let me know.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I was hoping for a few more participants. Those of you who posted though; we can go ahead and get er done. I'll send out some info to you tomorrow through a pm so we can figure out timing and what not... But I'll tie up a few extra streamers to throw in the mix. Anywho just look out for the pm and we'll go from there


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope we get some more folks to join in.
Ten people are about right for a good swap.
Who else is willing to join us?

You don't have to be a pro tier to do this. 
Just have some fun and join the party.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Do one in May and I'll be in, just don't have much time for tying right now...


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

I would be interested to join it just all depends on when and where. But if I can make it it sounds like fun.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A fly swap is done in your own home. You simply tie up some flies and mail them to the Swap Host.
You are normally given a few weeks to tie your flies.
It's easy to do and fun to get the flies from all the other tiers.

If you have not joined a fly swap before, this would be a great time to do it.
You just tie up enough of 1 pattern to sent to the host for all the other tiers. The host will sort the flies and mail them back to each tier.

Let's get ten of us signed up and go for it.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

tkidder said:


> Do one in May and I'll be in, just don't have much time for tying right now...


We can do anotherone in May as well. I enjoy doing them so I'd be willing to do another.



Grandpa D said:


> Let's get ten of us signed up and go for it.


Thanks Grandpa D for the clearification on a fly swap, and yes lets get 10 people in on it, it is very fun to do, so once we hit 10 people we'll get started. As was mentioned earlier, we were talking about doing streamers as the fly to swap, but really i'm open to any flies your willing to tie, so dont let streamers scare you off. All are invited, beginner-expert. its a great way to see some new flies and a great excuse to tie. lets get to 10 by the end of the week??? can we make that happen? thanks everyone.


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

I am definately interested in doing this. I am still a beginning tyer. But I have a couple of no-name streamers that I like to tie. I kind of modified some steelhead patterns and adapted the colors for the provo. They are not perfect though and they are simple.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

fishingdan said:


> I am definately interested in doing this. I am still a beginning tyer. But I have a couple of no-name streamers that I like to tie. I kind of modified some steelhead patterns and adapted the colors for the provo. They are not perfect though and they are simple.


Thanks for joining in. Your fly sounds like a good one to me.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Grandpa D said:


> fishingdan said:
> 
> 
> > I am definately interested in doing this. I am still a beginning tyer. But I have a couple of no-name streamers that I like to tie. I kind of modified some steelhead patterns and adapted the colors for the provo. They are not perfect though and they are simple.
> ...


Great! we just need a few more people to join. i'll be collecting info from everyone. We just need 4 or 5 more


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll join. You want to do a theme (dry, streamer, warmwater, etc.) or just whatever?

Also, shoot me a pm with a date if this takes a while, sometimes I need reminders.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

scott_rn said:


> I'll join. You want to do a theme (dry, streamer, warmwater, etc.) or just whatever?


Great thanks for joining! We were thinking of a streamer theme, but Go ahead and tie up whatever your comfortable with. I'll be sending out reminders and date info as soon as we get at least 10 tiers on board... All are welcome


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I will join, I am getting back into fly fishing and fly tying after a long absence. I wil tye the first stillwater streamer I learned to tye many years ago form a magazine article called a bead headed scamsel.

Mark


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for joining ,Mark.
I love to fish still water streamers.
In fact, that may be the fly I also tie.

I tie some on a bare jig hook. I replace the lead jig head with a bead.
You fish the fly horizontally, which makes it look more like a leach swimming across the water.
The fish love it.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Sounds like we'll be tying soon!  I will be tying up some ugly bugs, its a type of streamer similar to a wooly bugger but it has dumbell eyes and some rubber legs on it. I've done really well with it for trout on rivers and also bass.


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

I am up for tying some flies. I love tying streamers as well. Would be cool to get a group together and tie.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Great thanks for joining fishnducks! I will be sending out PM's probably Saturday with info on where to send the flies and dates for when they should be sent. Just so there is no confusion; again the fly swap won't be held at a specific place. You will tie your flies and send them to the host (me) and then I will distribute the flies to the tiers who participated. I think we're just needing one or two more tiers to join us and we'll get this thing rollin! Check your PM's I'll be in contact soon. 
Also I am assuming those who have commented are still up for the fly swap, if you are not please let me know! Thanks everyone. All are still welcome to join


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

PM sent to those who were wanting to participate.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm in but I've only tied a couple of experimental streamers and haven't tried them yet! So I don't know if they will work. I will most likely tie a nymph just cause that's what I tie the most of, so as long as you guys don't mind some nymphs from a guy who is most deffinetly not a pro, so you might need to go easy on me but it sounds like fun.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Jsw said:


> I'm in but I've only tied a couple of experimental streamers and haven't tried them yet! So I don't know if they will work. I will most likely tie a nymph just cause that's what I tie the most of, so as long as you guys don't mind some nymphs from a guy who is most deffinetly not a pro, so you might need to go easy on me but it sounds like fun.


I am no pro either, so there will be no judgment from me. Tie whatever your comfortable with, and just have fun. Thanks for joining!


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

So if you'd like; go ahead and send a recipe to tie your fly if you'd like as well. If not that's ok.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok so I've received 2 other forum members flies for the fly swap. I also have my own flies finished, so lets see if we can't get the rest of the flies sent out this week. Otherwise it will be a pretty lonely fly swap... But there are some good looking flies ready to be swapped


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got back from a trip to the South. I will get on my flies and send them out soon. Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Grandpa D said:


> I just got back from a trip to the South. I will get on my flies and send them out soon. Thanks,
> Grandpa D.


Looking forward to seeing them! Thanks again


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My flies are in the mail.
I went with the fly that treated me very well in Saint George this past weekend.
It's a Micro Leach and it works well in rivers, streams and still water.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I just got back from a trip south too (oregon steelhead). I will tie them up this weekend, but I just checked my pm inbox and don't see an address.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

scott_rn said:


> I just got back from a trip south too (oregon steelhead). I will tie them up this weekend, but I just checked my pm inbox and don't see an address.


PM sent! how was the steelhead trip?? I've only gone once and it was in Washington


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

cbassonafly said:


> scott_rn said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back from a trip south too (oregon steelhead). I will tie them up this weekend, but I just checked my pm inbox and don't see an address.
> ...


Thanks, got the address.

As for the steelhead - viewtopic.php?f=2&t=55697


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

To those of you who still want to join the fly swap group, I'm gonna give ya one more week to send your flies in! I'll be sending everything out next Monday (11th). I apologize to those waiting for the flies... I wish we had a little more interest. But I'll be sending the flies I did receive on Monday the 11th thanks again


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

How many of us sent flies to you?


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Grandpa D said:


> How many of us sent flies to you?


I've recieved 4 peoples flies... so that will make 5 including mine.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry. Mine are late, but they are in the mail now.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

scott_rn said:


> Sorry. Mine are late, but they are in the mail now.


Great! Thanks so much


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Flies will be in the mail today! Thanks everyone


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you for hosting the swap.
I always enjoy participating the them.
There are a lot of talented fly tiers around here.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes thank you, I am looking forward to getting them so I can put them to good use. I hope you guys can find a time to use my fly even though it's not a streamer.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Jsw said:


> Yes thank you, I am looking forward to getting them so I can put them to good use. I hope you guys can find a time to use my fly even though it's not a streamer.


I will be putting it to use real soon  thanks for tying them up.

Those of you who sent flies in for the swap, I just sent the extras back to you since we didnt get ten tyers on board. But the flies look really good, and I'm excited to use them.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

I just got my flies in the mail today, they are awesome!! I am deffinetly going to give them a try on saturday. I am wondering who tied what, let's put a name behind each fly so we know who tied what. I'll start I tied the hares ear.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I knew I forgot something... I was gonna put who tied what, sorry! i tied the Ugly Bug, that the wooly bugger lookin streamer with the eyes. I'll post some pictures of them too if you want.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My flies were delivered yesterday but I just saw the package today.
The flies look great. You guys did a great job on them.

I'm different when it comes to fly swaps. I keep all of mine for a display case.
I have a nice assortment of flies for the case now.
Thanks for the awesome flies everyone..


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Come on, Grandpa D, fish 'em. I tied up the circus peanut, which kelly galloup came up with a few years ago and said something to the effect that it has accounted for more big fish than any of his other streamers.

The flies all look great, now if we just had some open water to fish.


----------

